# PO2  Douglas Craig Blake, KIA 4 May 2010



## jollyjacktar (4 May 2010)

Shared with the usual etc etc.  Mods. feel free to move if already posted, did not see it.

My deepest condolences to PO2 Blake's family, FDU(A) and comrades in TFA.  Sad sad news on our birthday today.  May you be the last Sailor to pay the full price there.   

Canadian killed by IED in Afghanistan
Father of two had just disabled another bomb
Last Updated: Tuesday, May 4, 2010 | 5:43 AM ET Comments16Recommend19CBC News 
Petty Officer 2nd Class Douglas Craig Blake, 37, of Simcoe, Ont., was killed by a roadside bomb Monday near Kandahar city. (DND) 
A Canadian senior non-commissioned officer in Afghanistan was killed Monday by an improvised explosive device near Kandahar city.

Petty Officer 2nd Class Douglas Craig Blake, 37, was killed Monday afternoon while working in the Panjwai district, approximately 25 kilometres southwest of the city.

Brig-Gen. Dan Ménard, the commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan, said the Simcoe, Ont., native was returning to camp after successfully disposing of another IED when the blast went off.

Blake was serving with the Fleet Diving Unit Atlantic, based in Halifax. 

"A navy clearance diver, Craig was most comfortable working under water, yet he effortlessly adapted to the rigours of land operations," Ménard said in a statement.

"Incredibly fit, with a backbone of steel, Craig put 100 per cent into everything he did."

Blake, married with two children, was a hockey coach and triathlete, Ménard said.

His death brings to 143 the number of Canadian troops who have died in the Afghan mission since it began in 2002.

"On behalf of all soldiers, airmen, airwomen, sailors and special operators of Joint Task Force Afghanistan, I offer my sincere condolences to his friends and family," Ménard said. 

With files from The Canadian Press 


Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2010/05/04/canadian-soldier-killed.html#ixzz0mxB9NTk2


----------



## OldSolduer (4 May 2010)

RIP PO2 Blake.


----------



## newmet (4 May 2010)

My thoughts are with PO2 Blake's family and friends.  Deepest condolences.  RIP PO2 Blake.


----------



## eurowing (4 May 2010)

Rest in peace PO.


----------



## 392 (4 May 2010)

RIP Craig. It was a pleasure and an honour to have worked with you over the years....


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 May 2010)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the PO.... 

CF statement:


> One Canadian Forces member was killed after an improvised explosive device detonated during a dismounted operation, about 25 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, in the Panjwayi District, at approximately 4:40 p.m. Kandahar time on 3 May 2010.
> 
> Killed in action was Petty Officer Second Class Craig Blake a member of Fleet Diving Unit (Atlantic), based in Shearwater, Nova Scotia. He was serving with Task Force 1-10.
> 
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (4 May 2010)

RIP


----------



## vonGarvin (4 May 2010)

RIP PO!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 May 2010)

Shitty news to wake up too........

RIP


----------



## BernDawg (4 May 2010)

RIP PO2


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 May 2010)

My condolences to the Blake family. 



> EOD PRAYER
> 
> Lord of power and might,
> whose mercy is everlasting,
> ...


----------



## medicineman (4 May 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Shitty news to wake up too........
> 
> RIP



Ditto - I work with clearance divers alot, so it'll be pretty somber at FDU(P) for a bit.

RIP.

MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 May 2010)

News Room
Statement By The Minister Of National Defence On The Death Of Petty Officer Second Class Craig Blake
NR - 10.035 - May 4, 2010

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian Forces member: 

"We deeply mourn yesterday’s loss of a dedicated Canadian Forces member who died in Afghanistan. Petty Officer Second Class Craig Blake was killed after an improvised explosive device detonated during a dismounted operation. I extend my heartfelt sympathy to his family and friends.

Petty Officer Blake served bravely and with pride alongside his comrades to help build a better and brighter future for Afghans. His tragic passing illustrates some of the risks that the selfless men and women of the Canadian Forces face every day in carrying out their duties.

Canada’s participation in this United Nations-mandated NATO-led mission is a true reflection of the Canadian values of helping those in need and defending the interests of those who can’t yet defend themselves.

I am truly proud our men and women of the Canadian Forces as they courageously risk their lives to bring peace and security to the people of Afghanistan.”


- 30 -

Killed in action was Petty Officer Second Class Craig Blake a member of Fleet Diving Unit (Atlantic), based in Shearwater, Nova Scotia. He was serving with Task Force 1-10.


Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
4 May 2010
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian Forces member:

“I am deeply saddened by the loss of Petty Officer Second Class Craig Blake, who died after an improvised explosive device detonated during a dismounted operation.  On behalf of the Canadian people, I would like to extend my deepest sympathies to his family and friends during this difficult time.

Petty Officer Blake was a brave Canadian who made the ultimate sacrifice while proudly serving his country. Thanks to Canadian Forces members like Petty Officer Blake, we are making progress in Afghanistan in creating a better future for the Afghan people.

Canada is in Afghanistan at the request of the democratically elected Afghan government and as part of a United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission, helping the Afghan people rebuild their country and its institutions. Our Canadian Forces members face this difficult task, in an extremely harsh environment, with courage and honour, and serve as a representation of Canadian values to the world.

This is a loss for Canada and the Canadian Forces – but it was not in vain. With the help of the international community, Afghans are rebuilding their communities and improving their lives.

Let us never forget Petty Officer Blake, who died trying to make life better for others.”


Fallen Canadian Forces member
May 4, 2010 

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Petty Officer Second Class Craig Blake

OTTAWA—My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I have just received the tragic news of the death of a Canadian Forces member in Afghanistan. Petty Officer Second Class Craig Blake a member of Fleet Diving Unit (Atlantic), based in Shearwater, Nova Scotia, was killed by an improvised explosive device during an operation 25 kilometres outside of Kandahar.

Petty Officer Second Class Blake, like all of his comrades deployed to Afghanistan, demonstrated extraordinary commitment in providing assistance to the Afghan people and helping in the reconstruction of this devastated country. He offered the best of himself and we salute his tremendous courage, his generous spirit and his commitment to excellence in the line of duty.

Our thoughts are with his mourning parents, his fellow sailors and his friends. We can only imagine their great suffering and grief. On behalf of all Canadians, we offer them our sincerest condolences. We mourn the loss of a fellow Canadian whom we held in the highest esteem. We shall not forget him.

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information:
Marie-Ève Létourneau
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-0287
meletourneau@gg.ca
www.gg.ca


----------



## mariomike (4 May 2010)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## Silverfire (4 May 2010)

Rest in Peace PO2


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (4 May 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> "Let us never forget Petty Officer Blake, who died trying to make life better for others.”



Rest in Peace PO2


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 May 2010)

There's a special place in heaven for those who knowingly walk TOWARD a bomb.  RIP diver.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 May 2010)

Rest Well Soldier..


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 May 2010)

RIP PO


----------



## karl28 (4 May 2010)

Rest in Peace


----------



## NavyShooter (4 May 2010)

To Absent Friends.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 May 2010)

RIP PO2...my condolences to all the boys down at NA (I know they are a close-knit bunch) and to the PO's family as well.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (4 May 2010)

RIP PO2 Blake.


----------



## cn (4 May 2010)

RIP. :yellow:


----------



## R933ex (5 May 2010)

RIP PO. Thanks for making that part of the world safer..


----------



## gun runner (5 May 2010)

Rest in peace, Petty Officer Second Class Blake, you have earned it. My heartfelt condolences to your family, friends, colleagues, the FDU(A). Ubique   :yellow:


----------



## Nuggs (5 May 2010)

RIP PO


----------



## manhole (5 May 2010)

our condolences to his family and friends..........RIP   PO2Blake.......


----------



## Sparkplugs (5 May 2010)

RIP...  We'll take you home.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2010)

Canada's war poet's recollections of meeting "the desert diver".


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 May 2010)

News Room
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home
LFCA MA 10-03 - May 5, 2010

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrade, Petty Officer Second Class Craig Blake of Maritime Forces Atlantic’s , Fleet Diving Unit, based in Shearwater, Nova Scotia, returns home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where: 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When: Thursday, May 6, 2010 at 2 p.m. 

What: At the request of the family media will not be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Vice Admiral Dean McFadden, Commander Maritime Command and other dignitaries.

Petty Officer Second Class Blake was killed after an improvised explosive device detonated during a dismounted operation, about 25 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, in the Panjwayi District. The incident occurred at approximately 4:40 p.m. Kandahar time on May 3, 2010. 

Petty Officer Second Class Blake was serving with Task Force 1-10. 

-30- 

For more information:  

Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer
Tel: (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, Cell: (613)-243-6358 or 
via e-mail: mark.peebles@forces.gc.ca 

As this is a solemn and formal occasion, all attending are requested to dress appropriately.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 May 2010)

Any word on when his remains will be moved to Halifax?  

I'm about 5 minutes from where he would pass, and intend to bring the family out, but will need a timing.

NS


----------



## 392 (7 May 2010)

No details have been "officially" released as to where or when the internment will be yet. I have several soldiers waiting on the same info so they can attend the ceremony as Craig trained and deployed with 2CER to theatre....


----------



## Journeyman (7 May 2010)

It was a very well-done repat at Trenton. 
From appearances, they emptied both FDU's of clearance divers/officers for the ceremony -- I've never seen that many dive dolphins on parade before.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2010)

According to the _Halifax Chronicle-Herald_:


> The body of Petty Officer 2nd Class Craig Blake is scheduled to be transported by motorcade this evening from Robert L. Stanfield International Airport to the Stadacona Chapel on the Canadian Forces Base Halifax.
> The motorcade is expected to happen between 5:45 p.m. and 6:45 p.m., Canadian Navy said in a release ....


----------



## NavyShooter (11 May 2010)

Paid my respects on the bridge by Dartmouth Crossing.  A lot of FDU faces there.  I shared a fire-truck with a couple of Air Force folks.  

NS


----------



## wildman0101 (11 May 2010)

RIP PO2 Blake
fairweather winds
fairweather's gone
you will not be forgotten
condolences to comrades,, family.. and friends
navy,navy,navy comrades strong amen
scoty b


----------

